# [$10 Bounty] Launcher Redraw w/ every App Install?



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

I can replicate this problem every single time, and I'm wondering if I'm the only one....

AOKP B36 w/Faux Kernel
Pure Calendar Widget (Redraw)
Beautiful Widgets(Redraw)
Clock (Redraw)
Effects Nova Launcher, Apex Launcher, Stock Launcher

Everytime I install an app from the market, my widgets redraw, without fail. I don't know if I've always had this, or If I just started noticing it.... but its everytime....	Am I alone here?

I need to fix this, as its really bugging me.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

For some reason, I can replicate this consistently if I use the stock calendar widget. It stopped after Apex added the "keep in memory" option. Also, reboot your phone and that should stop it at least temporarily

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't think this should be functioning like this... and we shouldn't have to restart our phones everyday to keep them operating normally.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

caliber177 said:


> I don't think this should be functioning like this... and we shouldn't have to restart our phones everyday to keep them operating normally.


Well if it makes you feel any better I noticed this behavior only while on AOKP. Doesn't happen to me on Gummy or MIUI.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

Added $10 Bounty to the first person who fixes the redraws when installing an app from Play Store on AOKP.


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

If you search someone has a fix for redraw using some script in terminal emulator.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aiccucs (Jun 21, 2011)

Try this...

http://android.mimic.ca/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Try this

I posted this somewhere else but if you go to terminal and type - su (enter)echo ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1>>/data/local.prop (enter)Reboot (enter)It shouldn't mess anything up and has been working perfect for me! But, make a backup just in case! Here is the original link to where I found it. I take no credit for it. http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/8597-virtually-eliminate-homescreen-redraws/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]just add ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to your build.prop[/background]


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]just add ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1 to your build.prop[/background]


This will not work for Android 4.0. Google changed things in ICS. One thing they changed is that ADJ values are no longer loaded from build.prop. Drop this services.jar: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20070269/services.jar into /system/framework and then in terminal type: *cd /system/framework*, enter, *chown 0.0 services.jar*, enter, *chmod 644 services.jar*, enter then reboot. Your redraw will be gone. I compiled this services.jar myself with zepplinrox's supercharged ADJ values in it instead of Google's stock ADJ values. It is also from AOKP build 36.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

kidserious said:


> This will not work for Android 4.0. Google changed things in ICS. One thing they changed is that ADJ values are no longer loaded from build.prop. Drop this services.jar: http://dl.dropbox.co...69/services.jar into /system/framework and then in terminal type: *cd /system/framework*, enter, *chown 0.0 services.jar*, enter, *chmod 644 services.jar*, enter then reboot. Your redraw will be gone. I compiled this services.jar myself with zepplinrox's supercharged ADJ values in it instead of Google's stock ADJ values. It is also from AOKP build 36.


eh, adding it to build.prop works for me


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> eh, adding it to build.prop works for me


It's placebo, trust me. The ADJ values in ICS are hard coded into the services.jar. Unless you edit the source code or decompile the services.jar and change the value of "home" to a 1 or 0, it has a hard value of 6. 6 = redraws. When you add to build prop, it sticks only for a very small amount of time, because the 6 is still hard coded. So, even after adding that to the build prop, if you were to run an ADJ OOM (out of memory) check of the home launcher, the memory priority would read "6" not "1" This is not my discovery, feel free to read up on it here: http://tinyurl.com/6tnqy2v Again, this all changed with the intro of ICS. Adding to build prop worked fine with GB.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://android.mimic.ca/
This is what Kid Serious used, I'm sure.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> http://android.mimic.ca/
> This is what Kid Serious used, I'm sure.


No, I did not use that tool. Like I said, I compiled that services.jar myself. So the hard coded ADJ values are not stock values, they are manually edited by me with zepplinrox's supercharged values.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Edit: nevermind


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> http://android.mimic.ca/
> This is what Kid Serious used, I'm sure.


That's what I thought juba. Seems kid serious could have given some credit to where it's deserved. That would be zepplinrox, for those with redraw issues check out v6 supercharger on xda, it works .

Also note the busy box 1.20 is not fully functional with supercharger, min free values don't stick. Get 1.19 and all will be well.

Again give supercharger a try if you're tired if redraws.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

So you used the manual method in post#2 from the supercharger thread? At least give credit and point people in that direction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

sk8 said:


> That's what I thought juba. Seems kid serious could have given some credit to where it's deserved. That would be zepplinrox, for those with redraw issues check out v6 supercharger on xda, it works .
> 
> Also note the busy box 1.20 is not fully functional with supercharger, min free values don't stick. Get 1.19 and all will be well.
> 
> ...


I didn't claim credit for that. Read my previous comments, I said that it was not my discovery, I mentioned zepplinrox name more than once and I even linked to his xda page where he posted all that. What else was I supposed to do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

All I said I did was create that particular services.jar. I didn't take any credit for what it does. Read my previous comments.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

sk8 said:


> So you used the manual method in post#2 from the supercharger thread? At least give credit and point people in that direction.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


So no response? I'm going to assume that means you read my previous comments and realized your accusations were baseless. Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Look ppl just supercharge an life will be so much easier  ⇨ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 the answer to ur woes









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Look ppl just supercharge an life will be so much easier  ⇨ http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 the answer to ur woes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! Thanks man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Ur welcome I live by v6









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Ur welcome I live by v6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, been running v6 for about a year now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

If you get redraws then you have a bigger problem like an app hogging all the memory and the supercharger is just a temporary bandaid... I only get them when I change launcher settings or have a ton of large web pages open.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

That's y u set the superclean script on a schedule an bullet proof ur launcher I might maybe get 1 or 2 launcher redraws every so often

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> That's y u set the superclean script on a schedule an bullet proof ur launcher I might maybe get 1 or 2 launcher redraws every so often
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


I never get any redraws with the edited services.jar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm using gb until camera gets fix on our cm9 any ideas on that?

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> I'm using gb until camera gets fix on our cm9 any ideas on that?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


Any ideas on what? How to get rid of redraws on GB?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

No fix 4 camera

via my brain wavez of swagg


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> No fix 4 camera
> 
> via my brain wavez of swagg


What are you talking about?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> No fix 4 camera
> 
> via my brain wavez of swagg


Oh no, that's a device specific thing. That would most likely be a kernel issue, more specifically the camera drivers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea well that's our problem we can't find drivers Samsung won't release them fuccing ****









via my brain wavez of swagg


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

So... where's my 10 goddam d







ll







rs!


----------



## caliber177 (Feb 15, 2012)

I really don't mind paying out, really I don't ... as long as the problem I am having is fixed.

Unfortunately ... its not.

I have tried the Supercharger V6 script, along with the Services.jar modification today. Still same problem.

I've tried switching ROMs... same problem. Toggled settings on the Play Store up and down... same problem....

Apex, Nova, ADW all have the same problem.... except......... Go Launcher Ex.

Not a fix, but it should be a step to solving this issue... if one launcher manages to not have this problem... thats a start.


----------



## zeppelinrox (Mar 1, 2012)

Different rom requires a different services.jar patch.

So... you're doing it wrong.

And which settings did you use in which version of the script?

And was it 100% SuperCharged?

And I didn't think for a second you'd actually pay anybody a dime









But since I'm nice, I'll just tell you how - make it bulletproof.

Full instructions are in Post 2 of my OP.

I wouldn't expect anybody to do it for you though


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I might be missing the point here but...why is one redraw when you install an app a big deal? How often do you install apps?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

zeppelinrox said:


> Different rom requires a different services.jar patch.
> 
> So... you're doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


How do you always seem to find these posts so quickly? Lol
Do you have some kind of of web crawler that searches these forums for "supercharge, redraw, lag, RAM, launcher, min free, etc..."





































From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I just HAVE to say this, cuz i haven't seen it mentioned.
But have you turned OFF the "auto add widgets" setting within play store settings? (even if it isnt adding anything, of its turned on, it might be interfering with your setup for long enough to cause the redraw)

also, see if the same thing happens if you turn off force gpu acceleration in development settings...

(tho i kinda agree with above me, if you only get redraw when you install an app is it REALLY that bad? It isn't like the droidx2 where anytime you left the home screen and came back you got redraw if not using v6supercharger lol)

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey zepp I'm running the latest rebel rom 3.0 beta 2.3.6 an it has v6 baked n how do I either a.remove so that I may supercharge my self or b.change the setting bkuz when I run the script w/ sm it gives me a busy box error thanx 5 ur awesome scripts if I get the v6 right I'd be n heaven w/ this rom 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Interesting find zepp http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1671670

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't mean 2 whine but can some 1 please help me unsupercharge my rom v6. Is baked in sm won't run say I have no busy box when I run a script God I wish zepp would write a thread on unsupercharging baked roms devs should make it a user option I love the script just not when it's baked n

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> I don't mean 2 whine but can some 1 please help me unsupercharge my rom v6. Is baked in sm won't run say I have no busy box when I run a script God I wish zepp would write a thread on unsupercharging baked roms devs should make it a user option I love the script just not when it's baked n
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


You want to know how to unsupercharge? Do you have root explorer or something like it? Also, download busybox installer from the market and install the latest busy box 1.20 and that should fix your busybox problems.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

OK I got es file explorer should I run a log so u can c what the problem is by the way if it helps u help me I'm running rebel rom 3.0 gb2.3.6 value pacc on a T-Mobile exhibit ii 4g I link the rom here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1483989

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> OK I got es file explorer should I run a log so u can c what the problem is by the way if it helps u help me I'm running rebel rom 3.0 gb2.3.6 value pacc on a T-Mobile exhibit ii 4g I link the rom here http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1483989
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Then why are you posting here? This is the "Galaxy Nexus" forum.


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Bro I'm just trying to get help that's all plus I'm banned from xda

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> Bro I'm just trying to get help that's all plus I'm banned from xda
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Then why don't you post in your phone's forum on Rootz?

And you probably got banned because you talk/type like a straight 'tard...
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Then why don't you post in your phone's forum on Rootz?
> 
> And you probably got banned because you talk/type like a straight 'tard...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


watch ur mouth punk

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ said:


> watch ur mouth punk
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


This ^ is obviously why he's banned at xda, lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

cordell said:


> This ^ is obviously why he's banned at xda, lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


genius I didn't start that he did all I did was ask a question then he got all but hurt w/ me

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

